

Noam Chomsky on America's Economic Suicide - dgudkov
http://www.alternet.org/economy/155281/noam_chomsky_on_america%27s_economic_suicide/

======
dgudkov
Full article on one page -
[http://www.alternet.org/economy/155281/noam_chomsky_on_ameri...](http://www.alternet.org/economy/155281/noam_chomsky_on_america%27s_economic_suicide/?page=entire)

